# CONvergence (MN)



## Wulfe (Jun 21, 2012)

We got any other fellow furrys going to this? I know last year they had a furry meet up but I was a bit to late and a bit to shy to go.


----------



## Sylvan (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, I'm a department head on the CONvergence Con-Comm; I run gaming with my two co-heads. I'll frequently be up on the 22nd floor or down in Con Suite Gaming. In fact, I'll be departing for the hotel for pre-con set-up in a few hours.

Hopefully I'll see you there!

Yours,
Sylvan


----------

